# greetings from skeletonowl



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

hi i'm new to this forum. I came from halloween-l and both are great forums so...
is there anything i should know?
like highlights of rules, or a haunt video at the end of the season? Contests? Thanks!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya skeletonowl.... Welcome hope ya like it here also... And there is a rules thread somewhere on here  hope that helps


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome--just check out all the forums and enjoy-maybe even check out chat if you have anny questions just ask-theres alot of good people here------o by the way now that your here ,you cant leave  --------
forum rules your looking for- http://www.hauntforum.com/misc.php?do=cfrules


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks! Maybe i'll be able to enter a upcoming contest


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Skeletonowl. Yes we have contests and a video. You should also be aware that we have a NJ make and take group, here's the current thread>>>
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6426


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome, lots of great people here, enjoy!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome 
Skeletonowl


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Contest going on now.... make a sign and enter.

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Skeletonowl..glad you came over to the otherside..
I remember you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Great folks here, I hope you make yourself right at home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HMmmmm...? Let's see...Rules?

Pantie raids are permitted as long as you have a stapler and you buy a HauntForum T-shirt.

Oh and welcome aboard, I think you'll find the membership here....mind numbing....LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome, hope you like it here too. We got a great bunch of folks here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to another member from our area. Maybe, if Vlad doesn't scare you away, you'll join us for one of our little get togethers. Only rules for our get togethers is that.......well.....come and learn the hard way!  Welcome aboard. I can't wait to see pics and talk to you more once my computer is working again.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome kick back put your feet up and make yourself at home. And yeah we expect to see you soon dont worry Ill protect you from Vlad HA HA HE HE.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum skeletonowl.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! This is truely one of the best forum around.


----------

